# My Tropidomantid Tenera just laid an ooth



## collinchang635 (Aug 1, 2008)

She laid an ooth. How long will it take for her to lay another? She hasn't been fertilised by a male because I had trouble finding one. If I can get a male in time, will the other ooths be fertile?


----------



## Christian (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 1, 2008)

yep


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 1, 2008)

of course.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 2, 2008)

How long would it take for her to lay another ooth? What would be the fastest way to attract a male?


----------

